# Tradegy with Prospective Buyer's Visit



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I have several friends who are breeders of other breeds than Maltese. All these people are open to prospective new owners coming for a visit. Well, after what happened yesterday, I suspect all of them will be a little more cautious, as will I.
A family came to see a litter of pups they were considering purchasing one from. This family also had a twelve year old with them who reached down, without permission, and picked up one of my friend's dogs from the floor. This is not only her special pet, but a champion who was bred to another very fine dog. Well, she dropped the dog. Nothing was broken, but the pups were lost as she aborted them today. Now, the female will be on antibiotics and special care. Thank goodness she is OK, she thinks, but it is a real loss for my friend with the pups. This is not the first time I've heard of something like this happening. Another person had their family pet killed when a prospective buyer picked it up while on a visit. Once, here a family came to see my pups, and the children went tearing through my house like wild things, even though they were school age. I told them I didn't think they needed one of my pups, and I gave the mom the deposit back she had given me earlier.
Just thought I would share this.


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

Oh my...I am so sorry this happened to your friend. I can't imagine the pain of losing the litter. I have thought about breeders lately since getting my own. I don't know how all of you do it...have babies and give them up for adoption. I think that would be hard. 

This post about losing the entire litter to a child who wasn't careful makes me very sad...

Angie



> I have several friends who are breeders of other breeds than Maltese. All these people are open to prospective new owners coming for a visit. Well, after what happened yesterday, I suspect all of them will be a little more cautious, as will I.
> A family came to see a litter of pups they were considering purchasing one from. This family also had a twelve year old with them who reached down, without permission, and picked up one of my friend's dogs from the floor. This is not only her special pet, but a champion who was bred to another very fine dog. Well, she dropped the dog. Nothing was broken, but the pups were lost as she aborted them today. Now, the female will be on antibiotics and special care. Thank goodness she is OK, she thinks, but it is a real loss for my friend with the pups. This is not the first time I've heard of something like this happening. Another person had their family pet killed when a prospective buyer picked it up while on a visit. Once, here a family came to see my pups, and the children went tearing through my house like wild things, even though they were school age. I told them I didn't think they needed one of my pups, and I gave the mom the deposit back she had given me earlier.
> Just thought I would share this.[/B]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that is so horrible. I hope she will be OK.









My first reaction would be to say that no children should be allowed to come to see the pups but then it is almost better for the breeder to see the kids to get an idea of how rowdy they are, etc. I think the breeder should always have full control of the situation. Have the family come in and sit on pillows on the floor before any pets are brought in. If the children can't even do that, then for me it would be over and "bye bye". Once everyone was seated, I would then tell them the rules for handling and bring out the puppy or the dog they were considering. If I got any bad vibes from the kids, I would end the visit right then. Any other dogs they might want to see could be viewed from afar or, as Catcher's breeder does, via a video feed. That's just me.... these are living creatures and we all know how fragile they are, especially when puppies.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

OMG, what a terrible thing to happen. I hope the poor mommy is ok.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow...THAT IS HORRIBLE!!!! I NOW know why alot of breeders rather not sell puppies or dogs of small breeds to people with small children. My daughter and I CONSTANTLY have all 4 eyes on Chulita and at times I see things that my 4 year old son TRIES to do with Chulita that if not supervised he can seriously hurt her. Recently he tried to carry her I almost had a heart attack.







It's hard because my son being the "baby" and always have all or most of the attention I don't want him to get jealous of Chulita who has pretty much stolen all the attention.







But I constantly have to tell my son to BE CAREFUL with Chulita. Most of the time my son is waaaay too busy playing with his toys in his room. ANYWAY...I AGREE WITH K/C'S MOM!! if the children are too rowdy....then the visit will have to be over.

I'm so sorry what happen to your friends dog. I hope her dog is doing better


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG how sad!


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> Wow...THAT IS HORRIBLE!!!! I NOW know why alot of breeders rather not sell puppies or dogs of small breeds to people with small children.
> 
> A 12 year old is not a small chlid anymore, so i guess the poor breeder didn`t see this happenning.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > Wow...THAT IS HORRIBLE!!!! I NOW know why alot of breeders rather not sell puppies or dogs of small breeds to people with small children.
> >
> > A 12 year old is not a small chlid anymore, so i guess the poor breeder didn`t see this happenning.
> 
> ...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Since my dogs typically are in my bedroom, the family den, or the sunroom, I think I'm going to invite people into my living room, then I can bring in the dogs I want them to see. If they want to see where the dogs are raised, they will just have to trust me because my bedroom and bathroom are off limits. I may even invite them into my gatehouse at the front of my property, which is my office, if I don't know them that well.[/B]


That sounds like a good plan to me!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Faye,

I am so sorry for your friend and her poor little Mommy - she must be hurting terribly today. I would think that meeting people in your front room away from the area where you raise your little ones is appropriate. If they pass muster than they would be able to see where your pups are raised. It is just so sad that there are so many children out in the world that are raised without the proper respect for other living souls. 

God Bless and Happy New Year.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of your friends loss of the pups and pray the dam will be okay.







I, too, understand why many breeders prefer adult homes for their fur babies.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I am so sorry to hear of your friends loss of the pups and pray the dam will be okay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The pup was going to an adult home. It was their granddaughter who came along with the prospective buyers who caused the problem. 
I am a grandmother, so I'm not trashing grandchildren by any means, but sometime I think children who live in the home with a dog all the time might be more conditioned than those who come for occasional visits. 
The little one in my avitar is one of mine, and I would not leave her in a room alone with my dogs because she doesn't live with them and know how to respond to them. But my own three grew up with a dog laying right in the middle of them when they were that age, as they had day by day exposure to him. I can recall when my husband bred his pair of Labs and gave his friends pups. My children played with them from the time they were born, pushed them around in doll strollers, and even dressed them in doll clothes when they were still tiny. All this was when they were as small as a little Maltese.
I just think each individual case should be considered, and not say that all homes aren't suited to a pup if they have small children.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135126
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and that Little Munchkin in your Avitar is TOOOOO CUTE.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135129
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was gonna say the SAME thing!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks, I was scrolling through pictures to put in a new one of a pup and decided Rachael deserved the spot. That way, the little white butts can't get their nose out of joint because one of their friends was chosen for the picture spot instead of them.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

oopsie ..double post while editing


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> The pup was going to an adult home. It was their granddaughter who came along with the prospective buyers who caused the problem.
> I am a grandmother, so I'm not trashing grandchildren by any means, but sometime I think children who live in the home with a dog all the time might be more conditioned than those who come for occasional visits.
> The little one in my avitar is one of mine, and I would not leave her in a room alone with my dogs because she doesn't live with them and know how to respond to them. But my own three grew up with a dog laying right in the middle of them when they were that age, as they had day by day exposure to him. I can recall when my husband bred his pair of Labs and gave his friends pups. My children played with them from the time they were born, pushed them around in doll strollers, and even dressed them in doll clothes when they were still tiny. All this was when they were as small as a little Maltese.
> I just think each individual case should be considered, and not say that all homes aren't suited to a pup if they have small children.[/B]



I have well mannered and well parented grandchildren 4 and 7....and they were very very educated in how they were to behave around Bella with the wrath of the heavens







instilled in them from the beginning. LOL







To this day they know they are NOT ALLOWED to pick up Bella. They can throw her toys so she can fetch. They can hold her in their laps if they are *sitting on the floor* ....and they can pet her. That is the rules!!! They are never alone with her without me in the room. Bella is always absolutly thrilled when they are coming over and if I mention their names starts doing her happy dance in anticipation of them. Still, they are children so I always CONSTANTLY observe when they are here. Maltese and children can mix with lots of teaching of the rules and adult supervision.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

OMG!! I am so sorry about the loss of your friend's pups







I'm glad the mommy is going to be okay though.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

My grandchildren are well mannered too, but they live two states away and do not have the consistency with my dogs. Because they do not plan to stay at the university where they teach, they are renting for another year. They are fined $500 a day if a pet is on the premises; therefore, I can't even take mine over in the motorhome and let them out. I guess I'm just thinking about our cute little toddler dragging her dolls around and comparing that to how she would treat a Maltese, if not supervised. With my own three I never had to worry on a daily basis, as it was taught, like you, Carol, have an opportunity to do.

Certainly that 12 year old who came along with her grandparents didn't have that kind of training, or she would not have caused my friend such heartache.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

that is so sad =(. I 'm sorry that something like this happend. I am really glad that the mother will be okay ! 

This brings me to speak about an experiece we are having. I spoke to a breeder recently about one of her puppies. I think my fiancee and I are ideal parents for a puppy. We are both very responsible, have a new home with a yard for our puppy, and get to work from home. I've had puppies growing up all my life and having a masters in Physiology- I've studied animals for years and she can be assured that we've done extensive research on the Maltese breed. We told her we do not have plans on having children for quite a while but cannot gaurantee that it will never happen ( I mean how can you gaurantee that aspect of your life). She was immediately hesitant, saying that when we have children, our children are prone to be mean to to our dog. I told her I understand her reserves, but I did not think it was fair that she assumes in 5 years, if we decide to have children, that we will not teach our children how to behave properly with our dog. I told her, *if* we have children, my mother will sure be here at all times with me to help take care of the baby ( this has always been the tradition) and that if our child is too young to be unsupervised, he/she will not have unsupervised access to our dog and when our child gets old enough - we have faith that we would have taught our child well and he/she will have the proper guidance on how to treat our dog. 

The breeder told me that her ideal buyer would be an old retired person needing a lap dog. I do not disagree with her preferences ( she is a gret breeder and we hightly respect her) and do agree that children should be a caution but only to a certain extreme. I think in every scenario- there will always be hazards- we just have to do our best in raising our puppy and our family. I mean, a old retired person getting a puppy that may live for 15 years- you also have to worry about *if* thier own health problems kick in. When will they not feel well enough to bend over to give thier furbaby food? when will they be too tired to give thier furbaby a walk? If thier furaby gets sick, will they be up to possible continous visits to the vet? ------ I think there is no perfect scenario for what is an ideal situation for a Malt is- I think that not all small children should be deemed dangerous for a Malt. 

In fact, I have 2 nephews, 7 and 9 years old that will not even pet a dog they see at the park without asking the owners permission. They know not to touch anyone's pets unless they have permission. I have a 4 year old niece that always comes over to my mom's house to play with our baby beagle. One time, she was in the backyard when it started sprinkling a little bit and she immediately squated and held her dress over the puppy (little strawberry shortcake underwear and all showing). I asked her what she was doing and she said " I have to protect Remy from getting wet- she might get sick." She used her dress as an umbrella for the puppy, it was the cutest thing I've ever seen. She knows that puppies are fragile and treats her very delicately. 

As for the 12 year old that picked up Happy B's friends' Malt and dropped her. I honestly think that the parents should have prepped thier child more. When you visit anyone's house, let alone a person you've never met, there needs to be a degree of respect for everything in the house and nothing should be touched without permission. 

I guess I feel that families (or young couples that may have children in the future) that have (or may have) small children who are taught well and treat thier pets with grace and care, should not be deemed dangerous or unfit to have a small dog in the house just because there are some families with children that did not know better or were cruel to animals. 

btw.. Happy New Year all!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I guess there really is no 100% ideal situation but I can understand these breeders being cautious, after all, I cannot imagine how it must feel to turn over to someone else the puppy they have raised to the 12-week (or older) point. 

These breeders probably know that a large percentage of Malts in rescue are there because the owner had a baby. I've seen this first hand with a friend's daughter and son-in-law and their Malt. They gave away their Malt when they had a baby, as it was too stressful for them caring for the baby and the Malt as the Malt got jealous of the baby, etc.

I imagine that these long-time breeders have history over the years of knowing which type of owners tend to offer the most stable home for their babies. 

If I were part of a young couple who might have a child in a few years, I would probably get a sturdy breed rather than a tiny, fragile breed that will be off limits for much of the child's early years.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> that is so sad =(. I 'm sorry that something like this happend. I am really glad that the mother will be okay !
> 
> This brings me to speak about an experiece we are having. I spoke to a breeder recently about one of her puppies. I think my fiancee and I are ideal parents for a puppy. We are both very responsible, have a new home with a yard for our puppy, and get to work from home. I've had puppies growing up all my life and having a masters in Physiology- I've studied animals for years and she can be assured that we've done extensive research on the Maltese breed. We told her we do not have plans on having children for quite a while but cannot gaurantee that it will never happen ( I mean how can you gaurantee that aspect of your life). She was immediately hesitant, saying that when we have children, our children are prone to be mean to to our dog. I told her I understand her reserves, but I did not think it was fair that she assumes in 5 years, if we decide to have children, that we will not teach our children how to behave properly with our dog. I told her, *if* we have children, my mother will sure be here at all times with me to help take care of the baby ( this has always been the tradition) and that if our child is too young to be unsupervised, he/she will not have unsupervised access to our dog and when our child gets old enough - we have faith that we would have taught our child well and he/she will have the proper guidance on how to treat our dog.
> 
> ...



Or, what if that elderly person began having problems that caused them to drop the pup? 

I still say that each situation is different. Regardless of the age of the prospective new owner. Each should be considered on its on merits.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

This is just an awful, heart-wrenching story. I can't imagine a 12 year old not knowing how to handle a living being. 

Did your friend contact these people to let them know what the child did?

This is just another thing breeders have to worry about when people come to their home.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> This is just an awful, heart-wrenching story. I can't imagine a 12 year old not knowing how to handle a living being.
> 
> Did your friend contact these people to let them know what the child did?
> 
> ...



Yes, that is one more thing to worry about. Then, there is the "white glove test" because some are going to post all over the internet if the house is not sterile or there is a doggie smell. Can you tell I'm in a grouchy mood? I'm cleaning house, and, next to paperwork, that is the other thing I don't like doing.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

That's terrible, I am very sorry for your friend's loss. Great post by Twinkie -- I completely agree. I do think every situations is different. 

As a little side story -- when my husband was 12 yrs old, he went with his family (parents, 17 yr old sister, 7 yr old brother, 2 yr old twin sisters) to a yorkie breeder's house to buy a yorkie puppy. The breeder was hesitant to sell a pup to their family (lots of young children) and my husband was holding one of the puppies and accidently droppped it







!!!!!! He didn't mean to at all, he was very sorry....he grew up to become a great pet owner and takes great care of Miko, never, ever dropped him (but the breeder did sell the yorkie puppy to his family who did just fine with all those kids and lived till 12 yrs of age and died of a tumor). If I was that breeder, I probably wouldn't sell that puppy to his family but it all worked out fine. I don't know...just thought I would share the story!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Go ahead and blast me for this one. I blame the breeder. Not the ignorant 12-year-old. The breeder should know better. When people come to my house to adopt one of my rescues, my other babies are safe and in another room. There is no way in H*** I would put up with anyone grabbing my kids. 

This is actually a "generic" situation. If you were to have "ANY" pet (breeder or not) it's up to you to be the responsible party and keep these little ones out of harms way. Whether it be the neighbor kids, your grandkids, or strangers kids. As far as that goes, what about adults?? I've had a couple, who attempted to pick up my Joplin, AFTER I told them "NOT" to. My Joplin is a 5-pound-sqirmy little pistel. She DOES NOT like being held. As I said, they "attempted". My head spun, and they did not succeed.

I believe most dogs are not dropped. They squirm out so fast, that an inexperienced person does not know how to handle it, and the dog literally jumps out of their arms. 

What happened here was a terrible accident. I doubt the 12-year-old ment any harm.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh, that is so sad.







What a tragedy! I do respect breeders if they do not wish to sell to families with young children, but I am so glad we found one that would.







My girls, 10 & 5, (9 & 4 at the time we got Abbey) are very responsible but I know children their own age that I wouldn't trust a small dog with. I think an assessment of the family would be a better way to handle whether you should sell to a family with children or not. Maybe choose one of your sturdier pets & let them interact with them on the floor & see how they play with them, find out if their children will be supervised at all times - And above all Educate both the children & the parents! I know it would be a tough call but I think our family & Abbey, too would have really missed out if every breeder wouldn't sell to a family with children.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

What a very sad accident, no ones "fault". How many of us have had our furbabies wiggle unexpectedly out of our grasp and held out breath as we scooped them up expecting the worse. A 12 year old is certainly old enough to know how to handle a dog (admitedly the the grandparents should have given him "handsoff instructions before entering the house). I hope the pup is ok.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Or, what if that elderly person began having problems that caused them to drop the pup?[/B]


We all know this can happen. In fact, I was one who sadly experienced it with Nibbler. My grandma had an accident and fell with Nibbler in her arms. He ended up breaking a leg but luckily .. everyting healed very nicely. The lesson here ... young or old ... or even in the middle .. we may run into accidents. The probabilities are just slightly different.

On another note, I don't have any kids yet but I do plan to one day. I know I won't give up my furkids no matter what. My boyfriend is actually worried that I will treat my "dogs" better than our human kids.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> I believe most dogs are not dropped. They squirm out so fast, that an inexperienced person does not know how to handle it, and the dog literally jumps out of their arms.[/B]


That's exactly what my husband said about his incidence with little yorkie puppy when he was 12. His hands were sweaty (he was scared) and the little puppy was squirmy and silky and jumped out of his arms... the breeder was upset but not enough not to sell them a puppy. And he was so sorry and it really never happened again.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135316
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely, these little guys can be very, very squirmy. Kallie doesn't squirm much but Catcher is a major squirmer. I've gotten to know his "moves" and we are somewhat on a rhythm so I know just what he is going to do when he moves a certain way. However, we have had some near misses. I don't really even carry him much but when lifting him off the bed and things like that.... I have to be very careful or he'll end up head first. It's knowing where to hold them to give the most balance, etc. Holding a little dog is a big responsibility.

I think anyone holding a small dog who does not know that dog and its ways, is looking for trouble.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Go ahead and blast me for this one. I blame the breeder. Not the ignorant 12-year-old. The breeder should know better. When people come to my house to adopt one of my rescues, my other babies are safe and in another room. There is no way in H*** I would put up with anyone grabbing my kids.
> 
> This is actually a "generic" situation. If you were to have "ANY" pet (breeder or not) it's up to you to be the responsible party and keep these little ones out of harms way. Whether it be the neighbor kids, your grandkids, or strangers kids. As far as that goes, what about adults?? I've had a couple, who attempted to pick up my Joplin, AFTER I told them "NOT" to. My Joplin is a 5-pound-sqirmy little pistel. She DOES NOT like being held. As I said, they "attempted". My head spun, and they did not succeed.
> 
> ...



I thought of your post overnight. I can see your point. But, then what if that same family came into my living room (where I would only have the dogs they were to see), and that young girl walked over and picked up one of my crystal candlesticks and dropped it. Sure, it would be an accident that it was broken, but it would also be the parent's fault for not teaching their child to not bother things in other people's home. I worked with thousands of children when I had my private practice, and I had to keep my office "child proof" because so many didn't teach their children to respect the property of others. I actually had a mother get mad at me because I asked her child to not poke a pencil through the back of one of the chairs. 
I hope, that as I have more pups for sale, I get to know each family well enough before they come for their visit so that I have a feel for how I will have the visit go in my home. I would want the children to come too so that I could see how they react to the pup/dogs.
And just for reference, the last pup I sold went to a family with two young children--and he is doing great. I liked the way the visit went with the little one, and this family had Maltese in their home for years prior to buying Chance (Dash).
My friend's dog is doing OK.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

This is kind of off the subject and I know I have "vented" about this before, but don't people teach their kids manners and common sense anymore? About two weeks ago, my husband and I were in the grocery store and there was a little girl having a fit in the store. The mom bent over to say something to the kid and the little girl hauled off and slapped the mom across the face. The amazing thing was the mom didn't even look startled! My husband and I just stared at each other in disbelief!

Hubby and I always talk about stuff like that and we both say that we remember going to people's homes and our parent's telling us to sit on the couch and not move and guess what? We did! We also got the lecture in the car to mind our manners and so forth. I can remember numerous times sitting on someone's couch, being bored to death but knowing that if I got up off that couch I was in for it later. 

Okay, here is another thing that bothers me with people and their kids...Why is it when two adults are having a conversation and a child comes over and INTERRUPTS them, the whole conversation must stop so the child can be heard? My mom would have told me to hold on and wait. I have some friends whose children do that--again, I think they need to be taught some manners.

I guess I have a totally different outlook on parenting and perhaps it is a good thing that I don't have kids.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

All I can say is that it must be very very very hard to be a breeder







and have to make decisions about where their loves should be placed and have to tell some people "NO".







I have to believe that as a breeder your best "odds" are in homes of young retired adults.... even though accidents can happen to anyone... the odds have to be narrowed. I think all breeders can do is try to weed through and find where their sweet babies will have the best chance of surviving and thriving. It can't be easy for the breeders







that is for sure, but they do need to find homes for some of the sweet







babies they breed. Just think of trying to find a home for the one (or two or three) you love now. Can you imagine the torment you would go through.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> All I can say is that it must be very very very hard to be a breeder
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thinking is that you have to plan from the very beginning and have a mind set that you are taking care of a pup for someone else. It will be with you for a few months to spoil, and then you have the pleasure of placing it in the arms of someone else. I got to do this with Chance last month, and it was the neatest thing. Then, you get to look forward to updates and pictures. It's sort of like being a grandmother. 
Last year, I made the hard decision to sell a little girl I had for six months. She just wasn't going to be large enough for show, and I felt she deserved to be someone's special baby. I did shed a few tears when she left.
One of the things for me is to have a relationship with the family before the pups are born and during the time they are growing. I love to make that first call to let them know their pup has arrived. Then, it's fun to do pictures and send along. 
My problem is that my adults will all be retiring within the next year or so, and I can't part with them because they are family members; but, I'll need some new girls to be new moms. I guess I'll just have to have a "geriatric ward".


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> My problem is that my adults will all be retiring within the next year or so, and I can't part with them because they are family members; but, I'll need some new girls to be new moms. I guess I'll just have to have a "geriatric ward".[/B]



LOL    

Bella was close to six months when I got her. It was hard on Angie to let her go.







Angie cried. Angie said she often goes through very difficult last minute "heart pangs". It obviously would get harder and harder the longer you have the fur angel the more you get attached to them.

Still, without good breeders who are willing to go through all the emotional upheaval Maltese breeding brings with it.....the beautiful Maltese breed as we know it would die out .







So salute and thanks to the wonderful show breeders who are willing to suffer through all the sadness, as well as joy, that breeding/showing brings to the heart.

~Carole and Divine Bella~


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> This is kind of off the subject and I know I have "vented" about this before, but don't people teach their kids manners and common sense anymore? About two weeks ago, my husband and I were in the grocery store and there was a little girl having a fit in the store. The mom bent over to say something to the kid and the little girl hauled off and slapped the mom across the face. The amazing thing was the mom didn't even look startled! My husband and I just stared at each other in disbelief!
> 
> Hubby and I always talk about stuff like that and we both say that we remember going to people's homes and our parent's telling us to sit on the couch and not move and guess what? We did! We also got the lecture in the car to mind our manners and so forth. I can remember numerous times sitting on someone's couch, being bored to death but knowing that if I got up off that couch I was in for it later.
> 
> ...


I definitely see some misbehaved kids but I don't think its representative of all the children out there. I grew up with stricter rules than my hubby but I don't know that it was the better way to be raised (even though I probably seemed as a well behaved child in public). I didn't feel like I had the freedom to be myself. I do worry about what kind of parents we will make and most like we will have some terrible brats based on our record with our dog...but hopefully we won't be too embarassed in public


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135422
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For fourteen years, I worked with a segment of the population that actually got rewarded for having bad kids. I don't know if you are aware of it or not, but millions of your tax dollars go to children who have such diagnosis as "Oppositional Defiant Disorder". We had many documented instances of such things as them coaching the children in the waiting room to be bad, or teachers telling us they were told not to help their children or they would loose their check. And, we had homes that got as many as 13 checks a month. They did better than the general population as far as money was concerned. Yet, there was no incentive to better themself, so it moved on to the next generation. 
I believe children should be taught to behave from an early age. Children who do not have direction and restrictions from parents are handicapped because of this. 
After years of doing this type work, I can really get on a soapbox.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=135316
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL - I had to laugh at telling a kid to NOT poke your chair with a pencil. And you're absolutely right. Kids need to be taught how to behave. My son is 27-years-old, and I'll still kick his butt from here to Canada. However, as you've stated, many kids are not well behaved. Dogs are not objects, they cannot be replaced in the event of an accident. Therefore need to be put out of harms way.

I know, when the time comes, I'm going to be a MEAN grandma. I don't do well with mouthy, misbehaved children. I do however, let the dogs WALK all over me - lol


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I am a child person....I have always loved children since I was one myself....I am also loved by them. I beleive it is because I talk with them like they are real live human beings. I believe that it is so easy to let children take the brunt of what is wrong with the world. 

To blame a child to me is so horrible most of the time....because it is the parent and the adults in the child's life that need to help that child grow and become what they should. There are so many children out there now who are not tought how to respect others....and by not teaching a child this it teaches them not to respect themselves. That is so sad. 

Children are so much like out little furbabies....they want to please any way they can...if we show our children the love and encouragement that they need....Wow! what a world we would live in. 


I truly feel for that little boy because I am sure even if he does not show it on the outside he must be so sorry on the inside for hurting your friends little one. He may be so ashamed but not able to show it because of the feedback he does get from the adults in his life. By robbing a child of the natural feelings he would feel in this devastating setting we rob him of the ability to grow and feel not only the horrible feelings but then also the wonderful loving feelings.

Children need to feel a steady stream of love which guides them with constant praise as well as loving guidance that may need to reprimand on occassion.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Another thought came to mind. It was about a year and a half ago, a Yorkie Breeder in Los Angeles was robbed of all her pups and, I believe, two breeder females.

Some guy went to her house as a prospective buyer. He checked out the pups and told her he would return to purchase one. He and a friend came back twenty minutes later, put a gun to her head and stole the dogs.

I never did hear if they were recovered or not.

I'll see if I can find the story...


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> Wow...THAT IS HORRIBLE!!!! I NOW know why alot of breeders rather not sell puppies or dogs of small breeds to people with small children. My daughter and I CONSTANTLY have all 4 eyes on Chulita and at times I see things that my 4 year old son TRIES to do with Chulita that if not supervised he can seriously hurt her. Recently he tried to carry her I almost had a heart attack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does Chulita sing? It looks like she's belting out a blues song in the first picture of your siggy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Many of you have heard the horrible story of my friend's Yorkie puppy that was accidentally dropped by her 8 year old daughter's friend. The poor thing broke it's back and had to be euthanized. I think of that story every time I hear of someone with a small child considering a Maltese. Maltese and Yorkies are just so fragile and children, even the greatest and most well-behaved children in the world, just may not be able to hold on to a wiggly puppy. So often on these forums over the years I hear sad stories of a child dropping a Maltese. I still remember the woman one MO many years ago whose son had dropped their Maltese and he suffered brain damage. They were lucky enough to find an older woman who was willing to give him a new home and deal with his seizures and neurological problems, otherwise they were in the positon of having to have him put to sleep.

I personally see a dog as a pet for the whole family and really can't see the fun in having a dog you can't leave alone with the children, one they can never pick up for fear of injury, etc. I'm glad I waited to get a Maltese until I was an empty nester and had my wonderful Golden mix Petie when my kids were growing up. He went sledding with them, was zipped into tents for camp outs in the basement, was dressed in pajamas by son, and was so much fun for them to play with.

Happy B, as far as people coming to look at your dogs in the future, I've got a suggestion. When my friend who introduced me to Maltese was looking for a new puppy, one of the breeders we visited had a special room for meeting her dogs. It was actually a small addition on the back of her house that had a big great room, small bedroom, bath and tiny ktichen. It doubled as a little guest house, but was great for prospective buyers to meet her Maltese. She brought the prospective parents out individually. We didn't see the rest of her dogs on the first visit. She obviously was screening us just as we were screening her.


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh, that is truly sad, I feel horrible for your friend, what heartache they must be feeling. I understand why pleanty of breeders wont sell to families with younger children it just isnt save for a 2 pound puppy to be playing with a 5 year old whpo dosnt realise they are breakable. I really admire the fact that you say no to people, its what needs to happen, and in my opinion not enough breeders reject potential buyers.


----------

